# Estereo Sony Xplod cdx-s2210, que se quemo???



## aukha (May 14, 2012)

hola amigos nuevamente, les comento lo que me paso! conecte mi stereo al auto y x un descuido le conecte la polaridad inversa, ( osea positivo en negativo y viceversa).
Ahora bien, cambie fusible, lo desarme cambie un capasitor que estaba abierto pero sigue sin funcionar, que mas debo cambiar??? directamente el stereo no prende, no hace nada, y deseo arreglarlo pronto!!!! quiero saber que mas debo cambiar para q funcione, desde ya muchas gracias!! saludos!



hola de nuevo estuve averiguando y podra ser el diodo de proteccion q se haya quemado????
alguien tendra el manual para ubicarlo en la placa y cambiarlo?????????
gracias!!


----------



## djpusse (May 18, 2012)

hola amigo, si lo conectaste al reves se puso en corto el diodo que tiene en la entrada de corriente, por ende quemo el fusible y si cambias el fusible lo vuelve a quemar,

te aconsejo que le levantes una pata a este diodo, cambies el fusible y vuelvas a conectarlo pero esta vez procura conectarlo bien, ahi deberia encender al menos.

antes que nada revisa que no tenga ninguna pista cortada y si llega corriente al cap que cambiaste

varios de los estereos que vienen ahora traen una proteccion que si le pones mas del voltaje requerido o inviertes la polaridad se protejen y no hacen nada hasta que arregles el desperfecto, pero por lo visto desgraciadamente este no trae dicha proteccion, es muy probable que si enciende no tire audio


----------



## ulises 59 (May 30, 2012)

hola amigo te digo sobre esta falla tu sabes que siempre en un auto radio el voltaje va directo al integrado de audio y si lo polarizaste invertido ya se te quemo pero también tienen un integrado multiregulador hay que revisarlo.


----------

